# shuddering during acceleration at x trail T32



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

I am frustrated with my x trail T32, 2014 bought only a few months back. Its shuddering during acceleration even at speed 30-40 km. and it continues until i release the pedal. Nissan dealer in Bangladesh failed to identify any problem and changed all filters and engine oil but the problem is still there. Shuddering starts after driving for 20-30 km. Please help me if anyone have any idea what this could be?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sad to hear redwan. I believe there is another thread on this problem. Appears to be related to CVT transmission.


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks quadraria10. Went to an independent workshop this morning and they are also saying its CVT issue. Dont know how to resolve this. But they are changing the gear oil.


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

*Just sharing what Nissan said:*

October 28, 2015


Dear Redwan:


Thank you again for your email dated October 28, 2015, concerning your Nissan X-trail. 

With regard to your inquiry, we regret to say that our technical staffs are also unable to comment on it without access to your vehicle. We are very sorry that we are unable to give you further support despite the fact that we appreciate your patronage of our products.

Your understanding will be much appreciated.


Sincerely yours,



Chikako TAGUCHI
Customer Communication Center
Nissan Motor Co., Ltd.




元のメッセージ:
------------------------
Dear Sir,

Many many thanks for your response. Please help me get one response from Nissan X trail Technical persons to guide me what to say to service workshop for below problem:

Model - Nissan X Trail NT32-000890
JDRNRRZT32EDA--LAE
MR20 (DD)1997CC
RE0F10F GR63

I have run 7800 km only and now the car shudder during acceleration mostly during speed 30-50 km and RPM at 1500 - 2500. This used to shudder (jerk/Heavy Vibration until I release the pedal). Once the pedal released and pressed again, the car is smooth again. I went to Nissan dealer and they checked everything but could not identify why this is happening. Please advise me what the problem is and what I should tell the service people to check. Do they need to open the gear box?

Thanks again,

Redwan


----------



## Glenn01 (Oct 10, 2015)

Could it possibly be the valve body in the gearbox? 

Sounds like an issue we've had on some Audi's here. We managed to rectify the issue with software 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

after running over 10,000 km, decided to sell the car at a much lower price. Everyone failed to solve the shuddering issue!


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Get rid of x trail T32- at last sold this at 10000 dollars loss! The person who bought that end up at workshop and still trying to find the problem. No one should buy this T32 model! Bought a harrier 2015 and its a heavenly car. I loved it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear redwan that is a tough pill to swallow. CVT transmissions seem kind of scary if they aren't operating properly or are defective as it seems a small percentage actually are. 
It will probably have to be replaced under warranty. Just hope that independent shop did not put in the wrong type of fluid...
Was curious what a Harrier was. Must say very nice Toyota. Its sold here as the Lexus RX. If you got one with a CVT transmission again, all I can say is you are a brave man, but hopefully that is the end of your bad luck. Hope you get to enjoy this one!


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks quadria10. yes its Toyota, same as Lexus RX. all SUVs available in Bangladesh market are CVT - Harrier, X Trail, Mitsubishi Highlander, Honda CRV, Ford Titanium etc. No choice, but to take risk again. Hope this one will last long.


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Nissan X Trail that i sold at 10k Km only was taken to workshop by the new user. That poor fellow invested USD 3000+ and replaced the gearbox! with utter surprise, he shocked to experience the same shudder at medium speed! He is baffled what more to do now?


----------



## shazim (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi. I bought the same model vehicle recently and I am having the same problem.Any suggestions on fixing this problem ?

NT 32 - 008105
TDRNRPZT32.....
MR20 1997 cc


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Shazim,

Sorry to hear you are also having same problem. In bangladesh, due to lack of proper technicians, they could not identify the reason and could not repair. Finally imported a new gear box and changed but still having exactly the same problem. So, please dont change the gear box until they identify the problem. This may be with control box or exhaust return system or may be with the engine. Wish you luck.

thanks,

redwan


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You guys have had me curious about cvt issues. From what I have been reading is that it requires a bit of a change in driving style compared to a traditional automatic. Does changing the transmission mode into sport or manual mode make a difference? What about downshifting as jdg proposed, or what about flooring the accelerator pedal? When you bought the car did you receive any advice or suggestions as to the best way to drive it, and how it works differently?


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Quadria,

I have tried in many ways. That shuddered violently when floored full at 50-60 km speed. Also shudder at sports mode at high speed over 100 km. Even the workshop advised to wear keds shoe during driving but that had not worked - lol. Finally when I returned the car to the show room (at a discounted price), they changed the gear box but the problem not solved. I have bought a Harrier 2015, cvt, 2000cc which is running very well. You dont have to change your driving pattern.


----------



## shazim (Apr 12, 2016)

Redwan.

So you are you confirming that changing the transmission is of no help. Correct.
Could it be software then, a software update perhaps ?


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Shazim,

May be software update will help. But transmission changing will not improve anything. Also check the exhaust return valve.

thanks,

Redwan


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

They cannot all be defective. Really this thread should be in the new Rogue model section which is basically the North American T32. I don't like reading about transmission problems,and if you look through the years of the X trail section which really only covers the T30 model. I am happy to say there have been very few complaints about the 4 speed auto performance. Mind you I don't recall reading about tons of problems with the CVT in the T31 models in either the Aussie or UK X trail forums. Come to think of it, given the Rogue has been Nissan's top seller in both Canada and the US, there really aren't that many complaints.


----------



## SPKW (Aug 23, 2016)

*Shuddering NT32*

I too have started experiencing this problem after 20,000km. Started slightly, now at 30,000km, the problem is more frequent. RPM meter varies even at steady driving conditions, when even accelerator is stable.
As per below comments by users, change of gearbox has not helped the problem. Therefore this should be a problem with CVT control mechanism created by its central electronic control or revolution sensors. But change of gear box also has failed to solve means, this should be an issue with central electronic control.

Nissan as a reputed manufacturer, must solve this problem soon as possible, if not X-Trail NT32 will be a rejected vehicle from the market.


----------



## murad (Nov 13, 2018)

Dear redwan and shazim bhai,
I am also facing this problem in my 2014 x-trail T32, I bought it from my uncle. 16k running, don't understand what will do.


----------



## Pete1985 (Feb 16, 2019)

*Pete*

Even when the 4 wheel drive is activated the problem still occurs


----------



## jituboss (Oct 5, 2019)

Dear Redwan bhai,

Bought a Nissan X-TRAIL 2014 non-hybrid with 25000+ milage. Having the exact same problem. Workshops are saying everything is good but i feel something major. Can you tell me if the ECU or Exhaust valve repairing solved the problem of your old T32?

Regards.


----------



## Trini XTrail NT32 (Nov 28, 2020)

I had this same issue, changed the Valve Body and problem solved.


----------



## IskoXD (Mar 6, 2021)

How much did it cost to have it replaced?


Trini XTrail NT32 said:


> I had this same issue, changed the Valve Body and problem solved.


----------



## Trini XTrail NT32 (Nov 28, 2020)

Trini XTrail NT32 said:


> I had this same issue, changed the Valve Body and problem solved.


In TT dollars around 15K...which is like $2200US


----------



## IskoXD (Mar 6, 2021)

Trini XTrail NT32 said:


> In TT dollars around 15K...which is like $2200US


Gosh. Expensive. How has it been lately? No more problems?


----------



## Trini XTrail NT32 (Nov 28, 2020)

IskoXD said:


> Gosh. Expensive. How has it been lately? No more problems?


No, none since. It’s only been about 3 months so waiting to see if it comes back


----------



## Ryan Cumberbatch (Mar 17, 2021)

I recently aquired a 2014 nissan Xtrail from Japan. I am having the same vibration issue when accelerating. When I release the gas pedal it stops. Help


----------



## IskoXD (Mar 6, 2021)

Ryan Cumberbatch said:


> I recently aquired a 2014 nissan Xtrail from Japan. I am having the same vibration issue when accelerating. When I release the gas pedal it stops. Help





Ryan Cumberbatch said:


> I recently aquired a 2014 nissan Xtrail from Japan. I am having the same vibration issue when accelerating. When I release the gas pedal it stops. Help


some are saying valve body and others are saying the inner cv joint. have it diagnosed. i have the same problem, planning to have it traded and buy a brand new one. 😣


----------



## Trini XTrail NT32 (Nov 28, 2020)

Ryan Cumberbatch said:


> I recently aquired a 2014 nissan Xtrail from Japan. I am having the same vibration issue when accelerating. When I release the gas pedal it stops. Help


Based on my experience with the same problem, issue was the Valve Body


----------



## mikfrancis (Apr 21, 2021)

Also having a similar issue with a 2014 Japanese import (MR20 engine) and the Nissan dealer here is saying transmission and the cost is almost the same as what was paid for the vehicle. Help!!! Can someone definitely say what the issue is?


----------



## mikfrancis (Apr 21, 2021)

Trini XTrail NT32 said:


> No, none since. It’s only been about 3 months so waiting to see if it comes back


Any further updates Ryan? Where did you get the valve body?


----------



## Ryan7371 (11 mo ago)

Trini XTrail NT32 said:


> I had this same issue, changed the Valve Body and problem solved.





Trini XTrail NT32 said:


> I had this same issue, changed the Valve Body and problem solved.


Hi I am also from Trinidad and experiencing this issue. Can you contact on 708 8188 or either WhatsApp or text. I would appreciate the help


----------



## Jam758 (10 mo ago)

Nissan in Trinidad was contacted once and they indicated that when the vehicle is parked for a while, the ABS motor malfunctions and causes this problem. Not sure if there is a way to confirm this. Please let me know your thoughts on their theory


----------



## Ryan7371 (11 mo ago)

My ABS works fine. I get this issue while accelerating from stop at around 40-60km.


----------

